# aquatronics



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

anyone have experience with this stuff? usually i have no problem with jungle lab fungas remover, but it doesn't seem to be doing the job with my larger caribe's, they have clouded eye.. i found a spot and im going tomorrow to stock up on kanacyn and maracyn..any one have experience with this stuff? they also disconinued thier penecilin, any one know where i can get some for aquariums or should i be ok with the kanacyn and maracyn.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Don't stock up on too many meds... Most of them have expiration dates so check before purchasing. The Maracyn line is good, but if you are treating cloudy eye, increased water changes and salt usually does the trick in a week or so.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Donh







what do you think about putting at least one in a hospital tank and adding antibiodics, or you feel increased temperature and salt should do the trick. reason why im quick to grab the antibiotics is because its been 3 days 2 water changes with salt and jungle lab fungal remover and i've gtten no results.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It takes a while for cloudy eye to clear up. If you stick to keeping the water clean and adding salt (you don't even need to elevate temp), in most cases, the eye will clear up on its own. If it doesn't show any progress in a week, then I would think about using antibiotics.

If they ALL have cloudy eye, than it's most likely a water issue so you need to correct that first.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

only the 2 larger caribe's i had just bought, have them, i bought them from a private owner, beautiful fish they both have a whitish film over thier eye, im assumeing its clouded eye, only diffrence is the largest one is acting real sluggish, he'll swim around for a couple then go park in the corner of my tank and sit there..starting to worry me.. also when i first got them, the largest ones nose started to flare up a pinkish red, but it went away after a day and a half...im going to take your advice and wait a week hopefully all goes well..thank you


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

update: i went and picked up a bottle of melafix just in case in the futur, no need for karacyn ect, i woke up this morning and thier eyes are alot clearer, as they swim you can see the fungus shedding off in pieces and the one i was worried about is alot more active now, seems the salt is doing fine, never doubt you again Donh







you just saved me about 50 bucks :laugh:...p.s should i treat with salt until thier eyes are completely clear?,while im treating with salt, when doing my water changes, i take out 50 gallons every other day, shout i only add 50 gallons worth(10 table spoons) on every cycle or should i add the full 180 gallons(36 table spoons) on every cycle.


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

Melafix is great for cloudy eyes it will clear up in 24 hours. Keep adding it for a couple of days. Best stuff I use it for saltwater and freshwater tanks.


----------

